# TheDudeAbides is Back (Maybe)



## scarbelly (Aug 3, 2010)

Jay has been away for awhile and I just got a PM from him that he is on the forum today. First of all WELCOME back friend. To answer your question, use the search bar under the banner and just enter your name and your posts will come up

I will give you a call on your cell in a few minutes to catch up


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome back Jay


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 3, 2010)

Mmmmmm.... more Dude-estrami picks! Welcome back Jay.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome back Jay.


----------



## meateater (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome back, been missing the dudestramis.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 3, 2010)

*We Want Dude, We Want Dude...*

*Welcome Back Dude...*


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  Good to see some familiar "faces" and a bunch of new ones.

Man this place has changed.  Going to take me a bit to find my way around.  I've got a couple of questions for anyone that might be able to answer them.

We used to be able to find all threads STARTED by someone.  Now all I can seem to find is every dang thread I've ever commented on.  Anybody know if I can just find threads I've started?

What about the Points system?  Where is that located?  One of the things I liked about this place was the recognition someone earned when they went above and beyond to help someone out or post something new that earned them points.

Good to be back.  Probably never be the SMF junkie I used to be, but hopefully I won't be on another 6 month hiatus.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 3, 2010)

The Dude Abides said:


> Thanks everyone.  Good to see some familiar "faces" and a bunch of new ones.
> 
> Man this place has changed.  Going to take me a bit to find my way around.  I've got a couple of questions for anyone that might be able to answer them.
> 
> ...


Yahoo my friend - so glad to see your mug on here again - it was great to talk to you today and that Walmart link is flippin hilarious - we have all missed ya my friend and I think I need to do a Dudestrami this week in your honor

I will let others answer the loss of points and search engine stuff

For those of you who are new - my friend here ( and I mean that most sincerely) is one of the best guys ever to hit this forum - if you take the time to research his posts you will find a wealth of information and there is even a food named after him - Love ya man


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome Back My Man!








I've been waiting for you to come home.....Here....Right here...haven't moved, in 6 months!!

Somebody get me a beer!  And a shower!

SOB


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome   BackDUDE

I need some more of that rub from Iowa


----------



## meateater (Aug 3, 2010)

I say a dudestrami T-down special in his honor for this weekend. Not a contest, just show your best meat!


----------



## meatball (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome back El Duderino. Hope all is well in your world.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome Back Dude !!!!
Two questions answered below in RED:


The Dude Abides said:


> Thanks everyone.  Good to see some familiar "faces" and a bunch of new ones.
> 
> Man this place has changed.  Going to take me a bit to find my way around.  I've got a couple of questions for anyone that might be able to answer them.
> 
> ...


Bearcarver


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome back Dude! I always enjoyed reading your posts back when I was a lurker. I finally joined in October 2009 and just when I was getting comfortable the board changed to the new format, but I think for the better in the long run. Good to have you back.

On that note I have also noticed that Chisoxjim has not been around and I enjoyed his posts as well.


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 4, 2010)

Aloha Dude.  Welcome back...  We'll all need to do a Dudestrami in your honor.


----------



## jdt (Aug 4, 2010)

glad to see ya back, hope everything is going good for ya


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 4, 2010)

WOW! You were the first one to welcome me to SMF. After lurking for awhile I knew of you well & when you welcomed me I got geedy & told my wife "The Dude" welcomed me! She still thinks I'm crazy?

PS I miss the points too


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey Dude! I knew there were a few memebers I had been missing here for awhile...glad to see ya again!

Lots of changes with the new platform, so just take your time and toss up any questions that come up...I'm still learning about some of the changes, too.

Welcome back, brother!

Eric


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome back Dude!  We do have a 'thumbs up' at the bottom of each post however!


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  It feels good to be missed!  Dudestrami, amongst other things, is on the menu for this weekend.  Stay tuned.  I'll get it all posted this weekend.

Bearcarver, thanks for the info.  Bummer on your answers.  Kind of a pain to find old posts.  Hopefully Jeff and crew will see this and decide if enough people want it to bring it back. 

Oh, and just to set the record straight, I did not run off with cowgirl.  I went looking for her, but much to my disappointment, she was able to allude me.


----------



## ronp (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome back, man.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi Dude!

We haven't officially met, but I'm Cheryl, aka, freaky Squirrel. I'm fairly new and am very strange. Just warnin' ya my friend. I have a very warped sense of humor, I'm addicted to smoking and I do silly things like seeing if I can shotgun a beer in 5 seconds or less (that didn't really work out for me by the way). So, it seems you are highly regarded in these parts and I'm looking forward to hanging out with you!

Squirrel


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Jay watch that squirrel girl she's really whacked but she sure can cook and make some really good food. Just kidding she's cool and take some awesome pitures too.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 5, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Hi Dude!
> 
> We haven't officially met, but I'm Cheryl, aka, freaky Squirrel. I'm fairly new and am very strange. Just warnin' ya my friend. I have a very warped sense of humor, I'm addicted to smoking and I do silly things like seeing if I can shotgun a beer in 5 seconds or less (that didn't really work out for me by the way). So, it seems you are highly regarded in these parts and I'm looking forward to hanging out with you!
> 
> Squirrel


oh yeah, we'd hit off right away!  loved your ravioli post


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes.. welcome back Dude!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 5, 2010)

I still wanna see a throw down between squirrel and cowgirl.... both those gals have some seriously awesome cooking ablilities and ideas! In the end we would all win because I know the recipies would be great! lol


----------



## meateater (Aug 5, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> I still wanna see a throw down between squirrel and cowgirl.... both those gals have some seriously awesome cooking ablilities and ideas! In the end we would all win because I know the recipies would be great! lol


They must be related some how, I've seen some serious qview from both on here.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 5, 2010)

OMG I humbly bow to cowgirl. She inspires me. I could only hope to someday meet her in person. She is so awesome. I am a frequent visitor to her blog and wow, she blows my mind with some of the things she does. Cowgirl reigns supreme in my eyes.

BUT - I wouldn't mind teaming up with her to whip some of you fellas hineys! LOL!


----------



## meateater (Aug 5, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> BUT - I wouldn't mind teaming up with her to whip some of you fellas hineys! LOL!


Now how do I reply to that?


----------



## eman (Aug 5, 2010)

meateater said:


> Now how do I reply to that?
> 
> Well , That really depends on wether you are into whippings or not


----------



## squirrel (Aug 5, 2010)

APB for cowgirl! Come on and let's challenge the guys to a a throwdown!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 5, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> I still wanna see a throw down between squirrel and cowgirl.... both *those gals have some seriously awesome cooking ablilities* and ideas! In the end we would all win because I know the recipies would be great! lol


I would volunteer to taste all their dishes as I have Some Seriously Awesome EATING ABILITIES...


----------



## meateater (Aug 5, 2010)

eman said:


> Whoopings yes, whippings no.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 5, 2010)

OMG there will be no loosers here we all win 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





in advance to both of you even if you dont do a throwdown

We all love ya both


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 6, 2010)

The Dude Abides said:


> Thanks everyone.  It feels good to be missed!  Dudestrami, amongst other things, is on the menu for this weekend.  Stay tuned.  I'll get it all posted this weekend.
> 
> Bearcarver, thanks for the info.  Bummer on your answers.  Kind of a pain to find old posts.  Hopefully Jeff and crew will see this and decide if enough people want it to bring it back.
> 
> Oh, and just to set the record straight, I did not run off with cowgirl.  I went looking for her, but much to my disappointment, she was able to allude me.


lol Jay, it's good to see you. You've been missed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Tell Mrs Dude hi for me too.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 6, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> APB for cowgirl! Come on and let's challenge the guys to a a throwdown!


Ha! That would be fun.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 6, 2010)

cowgirl said:


> Ha! That would be fun.


I'll just surender now, because ain't no way, no how I could out cook either of you... lol. But I would volunteer to taste test everything! That I know I'm "qualified" for... heh-heh.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 6, 2010)

Easy ladies, you can't handle what the dude is cookin'


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 7, 2010)

I dont know Jay they might put a hurtin to ya.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 7, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> I dont know Jay they might put a hurtin to ya.


Shhhh, I think I might have them talked into a little "challenge"


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2010)

Dude,

You know all about Cowgirl's culinary ability, but watch out for that Georgia girl too, she's like Felix the cat---"She reaches into her bag of tricks".

Oooops, probably only old guys remember Felix the Cat.

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Aug 7, 2010)

Country girls can survive!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 7, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Dude,
> 
> You know all about Cowgirl's culinary ability, but watch out for that Georgia girl too, she's like Felix the cat---"She reaches into her bag of tricks".
> 
> ...


Guess that makes me old


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey..I remember Felix...the wonderful wonderful cat.....


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 7, 2010)

Old poi dog said:


> Hey..I remember Felix...the wonderful wonderful cat.....


I knew Felix personally LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2010)

Old poi dog said:


> Hey..I remember Felix...the wonderful wonderful cat.....


Whenever he gets in a fix, he reaches into his bag of tricks!


----------



## erain (Aug 9, 2010)

The Dude Abides said:


> Shhhh, I think I might have them talked into a little "challenge"
> 
> Kinda  like Rodney the rooster and shhhhhh. they are gonna land.....( if ya dont get it ya aint heard the joke LOL)
> 
> Dude, buddy old pal, i knew you were lost but wasnt really sure  cause it been busy here too and i aint spent the time like i used to... but its great to see ya back my friend!!!


----------



## chefrob (Aug 9, 2010)

good to see ya back and i hope all is well...........and gary is good peeps too.


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just FYI - the ability to find threads started by a specific user should be available starting Wednesday!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   See this thread  by Jeff for details.


----------



## erain (Aug 10, 2010)

Abigail4476 said:


> Just FYI - the ability to find threads started by a specific user should be available starting Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually you could do it in advanced search, second bar down, enter user name and go to the bottom and search...  like this...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/se...sort=relevance&order=descending&Search=SEARCH


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2010)

erain said:


> actually you could do it in advanced search, second bar down, enter user name and go to the bottom and search...  like this...
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/se...sort=relevance&order=descending&Search=SEARCH


erain,

I tried that with "Bearcarver".

It came back with 5 total (two of them being the same one).

Bearcarver


----------

